# any info on dub dub bands



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

hi lads i have just got ordered some green dub dub bands to try for the 1st time i normally shoot flats but i am getting a little fed up of them not lasting as long what i would like is a little info on dub dub plz and the best tying metheds as i will be brand shiney new to this type of set up cheers lads look forword to ya replys


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi buddy i am desperate to try the green dub ,heard lots of good reports about it ,where did you order it and whats the price ?


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Ebay mate £9 for 2 sets I have never used them at all would like a little info on them and tying methods if you have any


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello mate. I've just started messing around with green dub dub myself. I tie mine the same way gamekeeper John ties his flat bands. If you check reuben's post in the homemade section titled ( 2nd homemade ) then you will see a link to the vid. I don't have a jig set up so I clamp either the pouch or the frame to my table, pull the bands taught with my left hand and wrap/tuck with the other. The looped piece of string he uses is ingenious and makes for an easy tye. Wrap 3 times, place looped string, wrap another 3 times, poke tail end of wrapping material through the loop and pull the string through to safely secure. Awkward the 1st couple of times but it gets easier. Pinching and pulling doubled green dub dub with thumb and forefinger creates spectacular lactic acid build up though. If however you have no thin strips to wrap with but you can get someone to help you then try this little old school method..... Get a partner to hold elastic tight while you do the easy job of tying it with strong thin diameter string. This probably makes no sense but I hope it helps.


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

cheers buddy it makes sense thats how i was thinking of tying them on


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

my green dub dub has arived to day can any one tell me how to tie the pouch on with string instead of tbg strips i have a ss off pop shot and seems loads better as i have never tied it this way before i am un sure on how to tie it correctly or if any of you guys can put a vid up cheers kev :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's how my dad does it

1 Get someone to hold pouch and rubber taught
2 Wrap both ends of string around 3 times (ends going in opposite directions)
3 Tie an overhand knot but pass the string (tail end) through the loop twice as opposed to once
4 repeat step 2
5 repeat step 3
6 repeat step 3 again
7 cut off tail ends of string
8 thank your friend for holding the rubber taught and sheepishly ask if they can help with the other side even their arms and hands are crippled

Try and keep your string tight at all times and the knot I poorly described is in reality very simple
My dad can apparently do this without assistance, he mentioned wedging the catapult in a door frame???
I tried to do this single handedly on my 1st attempt by hooking the frame onto my chair and I very nearly lost a testicle!
After that I just got my mrs to help.


----------

